# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Φωτογραφική Ναυτιλία

## giorgos....

Καλημέρα σε όλο το nautilia.gr
Αναγνωρίζει κανείς το μέρος που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία?
Βρίσκεται στις αγαπημένες μας Κυκλάδες

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153225

----------


## maria korre

> Καλημέρα σε όλο το nautilia.gr
> Αναγνωρίζει κανείς το μέρος που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία?
> Βρίσκεται στις αγαπημένες μας Κυκλάδες
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153225


Να το πάρει το ποτάμι? Υπέροχη φωτογραφία!

----------


## giorgos....

Να το πάρει τότε. Είναι το νότιο άκρο της Ίου με το Βαρβαρονήσι να είναι το νησάκι που φαίνεται.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η παραπάνω φωτογραφία (από το θέμα με τις θαλασσινές εικόνες) μου έδωσε την ιδέα για αυτό το θέμα. Να προσπαθούμε μέσα από φωτογραφίες να "ταξιδέψουμε" και μεσα από τις φωτογραφίες να βρίσκουμε που τραβήχτηκαν. Αν και πολλές μηχανές δέχονται σύνδεση με GPS για geotaging δηλαδή τον γεωγραφικό προσδιορισμό της θέσης της λήψης, το ίδιο μπορούμε να το κάνουμε με ένα χαρκτηριστικό σημείο της ακτής, μια ευθυγράμμιση, από ένα φάρο κ.λπ.

Λοιπόν που είναι τραβηγμένη η παρακάτω φωτογραφία; Είναι κοντά στην Αττική το 3 κάτω δεξιά σημαίνει 3-11-2013 και το ρολόι της μηχανής πάει έξι λεπτά πίσω και η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε από ύψος περίπου 2 μέτρα από την επιφάνεια.
DSC09430.jpg
Ας το πάρει το ποτάμι.

  Κάνουμε ζουμ με ένα πρόγραμμα επεξεργασίας εικόνων και σχεδιάζουμε ενα ορθογώνιο από το πάνω χείλος του ήλιου μέχρι τον ορίζοντα με πλάτος όσο το φαινόμενο πλάτος του ήλιου. Το πρόγραμμα μας λέει ότι το ορθογώνιο έχει πλάτος 1,34 μονάδες (δεν μας ενδιαφέρει σε τι μετράει το πρόγραμμα) και ύψος 2,4 μονάδες. 
Zoom.jpg
Από το Αλμανάκ βλέπουμε ότι η ημιδιάμετρος του ηλίου ήταν εκείνη τη μέρα 16,2 ' 
Pages-from-Almanac.jpg
Οπότε αν 2x16.2=1.34 κάθε μονάδα του προγράμματος είναι 32,4/1,34= 24,18'. Έτσι το άνω χείλος του ηλίου έχει ύψος 2,4x24,18= 58,03'. Δηλαδή σε ώρα χρονομέτρου 17:13 (ρολογιού μηχανής) πήραμε ύψος 0° 58,03'.Θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τους πίνακες pub 249 όπως είδαμε *εδώ*.

Α ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ GMT
Διορθώνουμε την ώρα. Είπαμε ότι το σφάλμα του ρολογιού είναι 6' τότε η διορθωμένη ώρα είναι 17:19 ώρα Ελλάδας. Αφού είμαστε σε ζώνη ώρας +2 από το Γκρίνουϊτς η παρατήρηση εγινε σε *GMT 15:19*.

Β ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΣ LHA – δ
Πάμε πάλι στο Αλμανάκ (εκει που βρήκαμε την ημιδιάμετρο) να βρούμε την ωρική γωνία του ήλιου (GHA) στην πλησιέστερη ακέραια ώρα δηλαδή στις 15:00 στις 3 Νοεμβρίου. Όπως βλέπετε είναι 49° 6,5' από τις κίτρινες σελίδες στο τέλος του Αλμανάκ (Increments and corections) βρίσκουμε ότι για 19 λεπτά πρέπει να προσθέσουμε 4° 45'. 

Δηλαδή *GHA 15:19  53° 51,5'* 

Διαλέγουμε βοηθητικό μήκος (assumed longitude) τέτοιο που να μηδενίζει τα πρώτα λεπτά και να έχουμε ακεραιες μηρες τοπικής ωρικής γωνίας (LHA). Ετσι διαλέγουμε μήκος (λ) 024° 8,5' Α. Αφου το πλάτος ειναι ανατολικό και αφού έχουμε ανατολικό μήκος το προσθέτουμε στην GHA και βρίσκουμε *LHA = 78,00°*.

Πάμε πλαι στην εικόνα από το Αλμανάκ παραπάνω και βλπόυμε οτη η απόκλιση δ του ήλιου 15:00 στις 3 Νοεμβρίου ήταν 15° 14,1' Νότια και ο συντελεστής διόρθωσης d=0,8. Πάμε στις κίτρινες σελίδες στο τέλος του Αλμανάκ (Incrments and corrections) βρίσκουμε ότι για 19 λεπτά και d=0,8 πρέπει να προσθέσουμε 0,3'.
Οπότε *δ= 15° 14,4 Νότια*

Γ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΣ Ηλ
Βρήκαμε πριν το ηψος του πάνω χείλους *Ητ=0° 58,03'
*Διoρθώνουμε λογω ύψους και από τις κίτρινες σελίδες στην αρχή του Αλμανάκ βρίσκουμε για 2 μέτρα Δ1=-2,5' οπότε 58,03-2,5=55,53. Πάμε στον πίνακα για ύψη μικρότερα από 10° και βρίσκουμε οτι για ύψος κοντα στα 54' και για το ανω χείλος Δ2=-40,9' 55,53-40,9=14,63'
Δηλαδή *Ηλ=0° 14,63'

*Δ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΣ Ηc ΚΑΙ Zn (Αζλ)
Αφού ειμαστε κοντα στην Αττική διαλέγουμε βοηθητικό πλάτος (assumed lattitude) 38° Βόρειο και αφού έχουμε νοτια απόκλιση δ πάμε στη σελίδα των πινάκων pub 249 για 38° πλάτος και απόκλιση αντιθετη από το πλάτος (DECLINATION CONTRARY NAME TO LATITUDE):
249.jpg

Οπως βλeπουμε υπογραμμισμένα για LHA=78° και δ=15° μας δινει Hc= 0° 4' και Ζ=109° επίσης συντελεστή διόρθωσης -38. Πάμε στος πίνακες παρεμβολής (interpolation table) και βρισκουμε οτι για 14' και συντελεστη -38 πρέπει να αφαιρεσουμε (αφου ο συντελεστής ειναι αρνητικός) 9'. Δηλαδή -4-9
Οπότε *Hc=-0° 13'*
Στην πανω μερια της σελίδας διαβάζουμε:
N. Lat. {L.H.A. less than 180°.............Zn=360°–Z
Επειδή ειμαστε σε βόρειο πλάτος και το Z του πίνακα ειναι 109° τοτε το Zn ειναι 360-109.
Οπότε *Zn (Αζλ)=251°*

Ε ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΣ ΔΗ
ΔH=Hλ-Hc οπότε ΔH= 0° 14,63' -(-0° 13') -> *ΔH=+27,63'*

ΣΤ ΧΑΡΑΞΗ ΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ ΘΕΣΕΩΣ
Από στιγμα με το βοηθητικό μήκος και πλάτος (AP) που χρησιμοποιήσαμε στους πίνακες δηλαδή 38° 00,0' Β 024° 08,5' Α αφού το ΔΗ είναι θετικό φέρνουμε ευθεία με αζιμούθιο ισο με Αζλ δηλαδή 251° (κόκκινη γραμμή). Πάνω σε αυτή την ευθεία μετράμε 27,63 μίλια (όσα το ΔH) και φέρνουμε κάθετη αυτή η κάθετη (πράσινη γραμμή) είναι η ευθεία θέσεως.
Δηλαδή η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί σε κάποιο σημειο αυτής της ευθείας, άρα έχει τραβηχτεί στο Σαρωνικό. Και αφού δεν βλέπουμε τον ήλιο να δύει πίσω από την Αιγινα ή τη Σαλαμινα είναι κάπου στο κέντρο της γραμμής.
Untitled-1.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Παναγιώτη, καλησπέρα. Ωραία η ιδέα σου και πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα που άνοιξες, όμως όλα αυτά με τις συντεταγμένες και τις μετρήσεις μου φάνηκαν δύσκολα μιας και δεν έχω τέτοιες γνώσεις. Αρκεί για εμάς τους αδαείς η αναγνώριση της τοποθεσίας?    Μπορείτε να αναγνωρίσετε από πού είναι το ηλιοβασίλεμα και ποιο είναι το νησί στο βάθος?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Να τολμήσω να πω, Ανάφη;

----------


## maria korre

Καλημέρα. Ναι, είναι η Ανάφη και στο βάααθος η Σαντορίνη.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη κάπου στις Σπέτσες και μπορούμε να βρούμε μέσα από αυτή που τραβήχτηκε
trikeri2.jpg
Σε πρώτο πλάνο (στη σκιά από το σύννεφο) βλέπουμε τη νησίδα Τρίκερι. Τη νησίδα τη βλέπουμε σε ευθυγράμμιση με τις βραχονησίδες Αλέξανδρος (στα αριστερά) και Σταυρονήσι  (στα δεξιά).

Βάζοντας τις ευθυγραμμίσεις στο χάρτη βρίσκουμε ότι είναι τραβηγμένη στη μπούκα του Παλιού Λιμανιού περίπου στο στίγμα 37° 15,9' Β 023° 10' Α.
trikeri.jpg

Και αριστερα βλέπουμε την Ύδρα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη σελίδα του Volvo Ocean Race (συζητάμε για αυτό *εδώ*) ανέβηκε αυτή γη φωτογραφία από το σκάφος της ομάδας της MAPFRE ενώ ταξιδέυουν από τη Sanya της Κίνας για Νέα Ζηλανδία. Βλέπουμε ότι έχουν ρίξει κόκκινο φως στη μαΐστρα για να τσεκάρουν το τριμάρισμα αλλά από τους αστερισμούς που διακρίνονται μπορούμε να βρούμε και το γεωγραφικό πλάτος που βρίσκονται. 
Για να βοηθήσω η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε προχτές (Σάββατο 21-2-2015) στις 07:54 UTC. Αν θέλετε μπορέιτε αν δειτε και τη σελίδα του αγώνα που δειχνει τις θέσεις των σκαφών.
ADO_150221_knighton_4210.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να το πάρει το ποτάμι;



> Στη σελίδα του Volvo Ocean Race (συζητάμε για αυτό *εδώ*) ανέβηκε αυτή γη φωτογραφία από το σκάφος της ομάδας της MAPFRE ενώ ταξιδέυουν από τη Sanya της Κίνας για Νέα Ζηλανδία. Βλέπουμε ότι έχουν ρίξει κόκκινο φως στη μαΐστρα για να τσεκάρουν το τριμάρισμα αλλά από τους αστερισμούς που διακρίνονται μπορούμε να βρούμε και το γεωγραφικό πλάτος που βρίσκονται. 
> Για να βοηθήσω η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε προχτές (Σάββατο 21-2-2015) στις 07:54 UTC. Αν θέλετε μπορέιτε αν δειτε και τη σελίδα του αγώνα που δειχνει τις θέσεις των σκαφών.
> ADO_150221_knighton_4210.jpg


Με τη βοήθεια του χάρτη των άστρων από το Ναυτικό Αλμανάκ ας δούμε που αστέρια βλέπουμε (έχω κυκλώσει την περιοχή που βλέπουμε)
StarChart.jpg
Οπότε στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε δεξιά (προς το σύννεφο) τον αστερισμό του Ταύρου με τον Αλντεμπαράν, στη μέση κοντά στο ζενίθ τον αστερισμό του Ωρίωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικά τρία αστέρια που σχηματίζουν τη ζώνη του, και αριστερά βλέπουμε το Σείριο. Παρακάτω έχω σημειώσει στην φωτογραφία τον Αλντεμπαράν, τον Αλνίλαμ (το μεσαίο άστρο στη ζώνη του Ωρίωνα), τον Ρίγκελ από τον Ωρίωνα πάλι και τον Σείριο.
ADO_150221_knighton_4210a.jpg
Το ζενίθ έχει απόκλιση (Declination) όση και το γεωγραφικό πλάτος του τόπου που βρισκόμαστε. Ας πάμε στο αλμανάκ στη σελίδα της 21 Φεβρουαρίου να δουμε τις αποκλίσεις των αστεριών.
Pages from Almanaque-completo-2.jpg
Αφού ο Αλντεμπαράν έχει απόκλιση 16° 32,2΄Βόρεια και ο Σείριος απόκλιση 16° 46,6' Νότια και όπως βλέπουμε είναι αντίθετα από το ζενίθ, καταλαβαίνουμε ότι είμαστε κοντά στον ισημερινό. Δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε κάποιο άστρο ακριβώς στο ζενίθ. Το ζενίθ στον αστερισμό του Ωρίωνα και είναι ανάμεσα στον Αλνίλαμ και τον Ρίγκελ. Όπως βλπέπυμε στο αλμανάκ ο Αλνίλαμ έχει απόκλιση 1° 11,9' Νότια και ο Ρίγκελ έχει απόκλιση 8° 11,4' Νότια και το ζενίθ είναι ανάμεσά τους. Ο μέσος όρος είναι 4° 28,9' Νότια. Οπότε είναι γύροω στις 4° με 5° νότιο πλάτος, οπότε έχουν ακόμα δρόμο για τη Νέα Ζηλανδία που είναι στον 36ο Νότιο παράλληλο. Θα πει κάποιος γιατί δεν είναι το άλμπουρο στοπ ζενίθ, η εξήγηση είναι γιατί το σκάφος έχει κουπαστάρει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Που βρισκόμαστε και βλέπουμε την ευθυγράμμιση της φωτογραφίας;
(πίσω από τα σκαφάκια τριγώνου)
DSC09776a.jpg




Να το πάρει το ποτάμι.
Βλέπουμε σε ευθυγράμμιση την κορφή του Σαν Τζώρτζη σε ευθυγράμμιση με τις Φλέβες. Οπότε είμαστε στην ευθεία που ορίζει ο διπαράλληλος στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία.
DSC09908.jpg
Μπορεί αν είμαστε από τα ανοιχτά του Καλαμακιού μέχρι τον όρμο Φαλήρου θα χρειαστούμε το GPS από το σμαρτοφωνο για να δούμε ότι είμαστε στον όρμο του Φαλήρου.
Screenshot_2017-02-19-15-39-06.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μία φωτογραφία που λογικά δεν έχει θέση στο θέμα αυτό μια και αφού είναι τραβηγμένη με κέξυπνο κινητό τηλέφωνο έχει το στίγμα που τραβήχτηκε και μάλιστα και διόπτευση από την πυξίδα του τηλεφώνου.
Screenshot_2017-10-07-07-31-02.jpg
Όμως κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Δεν είναι δυνατό αρχές Οκτώβρη  δεκαπέντε μέρες μετά την ισημερία (7-10-2017 είναι τραβηγμένη η φωτογραφία) να  ανατέλλει σε λιγότερο από 90° ο Ήλιος. Οπότε θα βρούμε την παρεκτροπή της πυξίδας του κινητού όπως είδαμε στο θέμα με τα ναυτικά όργανα:




> Αζιμούθιο κατα την δύση του ηλίου για να βγάλεις παραλαγη. Με τους πίνακες ABC σε 5 λεπτά εισαι έτοιμος!





> Οι περισσότεροι θα έχουν ακούσει το στίχο του Καβαδία στο "Σταυρό του Νότου":
> "Το άλφα του Κενταύρου μια νυχτιά
> με το παλινώριο πήρα κάτου"
> Οπότε καταλαβαίνουμε ότι βρήκε το αζιμούθιο (τη γωνία από το ουράνιο σώμα αυτό. Αυτό είναι πολλές φορές χρήσιμο προκειμένου να βρούμε το σφάλμα της πυξίδας ακόμα και της γυροσκοπικής μια και οι γυροσκοπικές πυξίδες έχουν σφάλματα.
> Έτσι αν έχουμε ένα ακριβές στίγμα ώστε να έχουμε την τοπική ωρική γωνία (LHA) ενός ουράνιου σώματος, βρίσκουμε την απόκλιση (dec) και με το γεωγραφικό πλάτος (lat) μπορούμε να βρούμε το θεωρητικό αζιμούθιο (Ζ) από τον τύπο:
> Tan(Z) = Sin(LHA)                 / [Sin(lat) * cos(LHA) - Cos(lat) * Tan(dec)  ]
> ή από τις εκδόσεις HO229 ή ΗΟ249.
> Έτσι μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε το αζιμούθιο που μετρήσαμε με το θεωρητικό και να βρούμε το σφάλμα της πυξίδας.
> 
> Στα παλιά βαπόρια μπορούσαν να πάρουν αζιμούθιο μόνο όταν ένα ουράνιο σώμα ανέτελε ή έδυε.


Και με τους δύο τρόπους χρειάζεται να βρούμε την ώρα Γκρίνουιτς (GMT), την τοπική ωρική γωνία (LHA) και την απόκλιση του Ηλίου τη στιγμλη της παρατήρησης (της φωτογράφησης).

Α ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ GMT
Διορθώνουμε την ώρα.Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη 7:31:02. Αφού είμαστε σε ζώνη ώρας +2 από  το Γκρίνουϊτς και μια ώρα αφού είμαστε ακόμα στη θερινή ώρα +3 οπότεη παρατήρηση εγινε σε *GMT 04:31:02*.
Almanac7Oct2017.jpg
Β ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΣ LHA – δ
Πάμε στο Αλμανάκ να βρούμε την  ωρική γωνία του ήλιου (GHA) στην πλησιέστερη ακέραια ώρα δηλαδή στις 04:00 στις 7 Οκτωβρίου. Όπως βλέπετε είναι 243° 2,2' από τις κίτρινες  σελίδες στο τέλος του Αλμανάκ (Increments and corections) βρίσκουμε ότι  για 31 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε 7° 45,5'. 

Δηλαδή *GHA 04:31:02   250° 47,7'* 

Βλέπουμε στο κατω μέτος το μήκος είναι 023° 09' 17" Α.  Ετσι προσθέτουμε (λ) 023° 9,3' Α. Αφου έχουμε ανατολικό μήκος το προσθέτουμε στην GHA και βρίσκουμε *LHA = 273° 57,0'*.

Πάμε πλαι στην εικόνα από το Αλμανάκ παραπάνω και βλπόυμε οτη η απόκλιση  δ του ήλιου 4:00 στις 7 Οκτωβρίου ήταν 5° 33,2' Νότια και ο  συντελεστής διόρθωσης d=1,0. Πάμε στις κίτρινες σελίδες στο τέλος του  Αλμανάκ (Incrments and corrections) βρίσκουμε ότι για 31 λεπτά και d=1,0  πρέπει να προσθέσουμε 0,5'.
Οπότε *δ= 5° 33,7 Νότια

*Πάμε στους Πίνακες A,B,C στους Norrie's Nautical Tables όπως μας είπε ο Απόστολος. Στον Πίνακα A για LHA 274° και πλάτος 37° έχουμε Α=0,05 και για πλάτος 38° έχουμε πάλι Α=0,05, επειδή 274°>270° σύμφωνα με τη σημειωσε το κάτω μέρος του πίνακα το Α είναι αντίθετο από το πλάτος δηλαδή είναι 0,05 Νότιο. Πάμε στον πίνακα B για LHA=273° και δ=5 έχουμε Β=0,09 για δ=6 έχουμε Β=0,11, οι ΄διες τιμές είναι στον πίνακα για LHA=274° με παρεμβολή δεχόμαστε Β=0,10 Νότιο.  Έτσι C=A+B αφού και τα δ΄υο είναι Νότια οπότε C=0,15 Νότιο. Πάμε στον πίνακα C και για C=0,15 και πλάτος 37° βρίσκουμε 83,2° Νότιο και για πλάτος 38° βρίσκουμε 83,3° Νότιο (το νότιο προκύπτει από το C) δεχόμαστε το 83,2°. Επειδή είναινότιο το αφαιρούμε από τις 180° και έχουμε αζιμούθιο Ζ = 180°-83,2°=*96,8°

*Ας δούμε και το θεωρητικό αζιμούθιο (Ζ) από τον τύπο:
Tan(Z) = Sin(LHA)                 / [Sin(lat) * cos(LHA) - Cos(lat) * Tan(dec)  ] = Sin(273° 57')                 / [Sin(37° 15,77') * cos(273° 57') - Cos(37° 15,77') * Tan (-5° 33,7')  ] = -0,997624544                / (0,605472265 * 0,068885908 - 0,795866406 * (-0,097375426)) = -8.368888505
 Οπότε Ζ=-83,186 δηλαδή *Ζ=180-83,186=96,814°* όσο βρήκαμε και με τους πίνακες ABC.

Πάμε πάλι στη φωτογραφία . Έχουμε  παραλαγή στην πυξίδα του τηλεφώνου 96,8°-81,0°=*15,8° Ανατολικά.* Από το χάρτη βρίσκουμε τη μαγνητική απόκλιση 4° Ανατολικά, οπότε έχουμε παρεκτροπή 11,8° Ανατολικά ποθυ έιναι σχεδόν σταθερή όπως βλέπουμε συγκρίνοντας την πυξίδα του κινητού με άλλη μαγνητική πυξίδα.
Screenshot_2017-03-05-16-46-32.jpg

----------

